
Solar powered autonomous RC boat travels from CA to Hawaii - jack_riminton
http://www.seacharger.com/
======
jack_riminton
On July 22 2016 a 'rc' boat travelled 2413 miles under solar power. It then
got within 300 miles of New Zealand before its rudder finally packed in.

(I couldn't find this on HN before, but please remove if it has been featured)

